# cat condos for ferals in Toronto



## 21Rouge (Jul 20, 2013)

_Toronto Street Cats, a group that neuters and cares for wild cats, is distributing multi-unit shelters to feral cat colonies that will offer better warmth._.....

?Cat condos?: a made-in-Toronto solution for feral urban felines | Toronto Star


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

This is such a wonderful enterprise for the feral cats!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I love seeing proactive solutions for feral cats esp in the snowy cold weather places. Thanks for sharing.


----------

